# hilfe bei einer aufgabe



## fa07b (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo!!
ich bin ein anfänger in sachen xml und java. vielleicht kann mir einer von euch hilfestellung geben.
ich hab ein programm das eine bücherliste ausgibt. es gibt den autor und den namen des buches. ich soll jetzt ein weiteres feld hinzufügen. das soll die katalognummer sein. das feld habe ich, allerdings fehlt mir jetzt, dass die nummer ausgegeben wird. das erste buch soll die nummer 0 haben und dann soll hoch gezählt werden.


----------



## HeRaider (12. Feb 2008)

Hm ich glaube da wäre ne Datenbank sicher besser geeignet als XML. Muss es wirklich XML sein?


----------



## fa07b (12. Feb 2008)

also es soll erst ein mal ohne datenbank anbindung sein


----------



## ARadauer (12. Feb 2008)

was erwartest du jetzt von uns?
Deine Aufgabenstellung ist nicht sehr detailiert. Was musst du machen, eine XML Datei ausgeben? Wie machst du das? DOM, JDOM, Sax.....?

In welcher Form hast du die Bücher?


----------

